# Sunday Special-Queens of the Screen



## luckytrim (Apr 22, 2018)

Sunday Special-Queens of the Screen 

Can you name the "Queen of the Screen" if I list three of her  movies ?? 

1. Moonstruck, Silkwood, Mermaids 
2. Places in the Heart, Norma Rae, Steel Magnolias  
3. The war of the Roses, Romancing the Stone, Peggy Sue Got  Married 
4. Cabaret, The Sterile cuckoo, New York New York  
5. The fabulous Baker Boys, Wolf, The Age of Innocence  
6. Coal Miner's Daughter, The river, Crimes of the Heart  
7. The Big Sleep, Key Largo, To Have and Have Not  
8. Fancy Pants, Mame, The long, Long Trailer 
9. The Graduate, The Miracle Worker, The Pumpkin Eater  
10. On golden Pond, The Lion in Winter, Bringing Up Baby  
11. The Song of Bernadette, Portrait of Jennie, Madame Bovary  
12. Rear Window, To Catch a Thief, High Society 
13. The Egg and I, It Happened One Night, Since You Went Away  
14. Whatever Happened to Baby Jane, Mildred Pierce, Grand  Hotel 
15. Come to the Stable, The Farmer's Daughter, Man's Castle  
16. You Can't Take It With You, Mr. Deeds Goes to Town, Shane  
17. Father of the Bride, Annie Hall, Reds 
18. Private Benjamin, Death Becomes Her, The Sugarland Express  
19. All About Eve, Dark Victory, The Little Foxes  
20. Calamity Jane, Pillow Talk, Send Me No Flowers  
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Cher 
2. Sally field 
3. Kathleen Turner 
4. Liza Minnelli 
5. Michelle Pfeiffer 
6. Sissy Spacek 
7. Lauren Bacall 
8. Lucielle Ball 
9. Anne Bancroft 
10. Katharine Hepburn 
11. Jennifer Jones 
12. Grace Kelly 
13. Claudette Colbert 
14. Joan Crawford 
15. Loretta Young 
16. Jean Arthur 
17. Diane Keaton 
18. Goldie Hawn 
19. Bette Davis 
20. Doris Day


----------

